# net.wlan0 not recognised as service providing 'net' [solved]

## zfarkas

Hi!

I have an eth0 (used at work) and a wlan0 (used at home) connection at my laptop. The problem is that seems like only net.eth0 provides the 'net' service:

```
# rc-status default | grep net

 net.eth0                                                          [ inactive  ]

 net.wlan0                                                         [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [ scheduled ]
```

When I try to start netmount:

```
# /etc/init.d/netmount restart

 * WARNING: netmount is scheduled to start when net.eth0 has started
```

I would expect netmount to be started when net.wlan0 is started. I have the same problem with libvirtd, ntp-client and ntpd, so basically every service depending on net: even if I have a working wlan0 connection, they are not started.

Any hint?

Thanks,

ZoltanLast edited by zfarkas on Mon Jul 18, 2011 4:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MotivatedTea

Check the "rc_depend_strict" setting in "/etc/rc.conf" and try setting it to "NO". After the OpenRC upgrade, my file had a comment explaining the setting:

```
# Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the dependency

# or do we want all of them regardless of state? For example, if net.eth0

# and net.eth1 are in the default runlevel then with rc_depend_strict="NO"

# both will be started, but services that depend on 'net' will work if either

# one comes up. With rc_depend_strict="YES" we would require them both to

# come up.

rc_depend_strict="NO"
```

----------

## zfarkas

 *MotivatedTea wrote:*   

> Check the "rc_depend_strict" setting in "/etc/rc.conf" and try setting it to "NO". After the OpenRC upgrade, my file had a comment explaining the setting:
> 
> ```
> # Do we allow any started service in the runlevel to satisfy the dependency
> 
> ...

 

Yes, that solved the problem (just found this...  :Smile: )

----------

